

Ticketing via im - fancyname

Guys - wanted to check the need of pushing tickets over im. we just wrapped up a fantastic chat client running on S3 and GAE which integrates directly into skype, gtalk and lot of enterprise IMs.<p>Our product team is starting on ticketing solution and as always, we wanted to check the market feedback on this option. Will this be a killer for you?<p>Ticket over IM has its own advantages - speed, reply back as an IM, mobile ready, nothing to install or score over etc.<p>Will you switch from your existing provide.
======
iamdave
Depends, what IM protocol are we looking at?

I know one team here makes _extensive_ use of Jabber, and if we can remove one
more layer of input from the user by allowing them to keep open a conversation
to the ticketing system, then I can see this making a lot of people happy.

Would I switch from my current provider? The timeline is that our current
ticketing system is just a one year holdover until something better comes
along.

tl;dr - we'll see.

------
ares2012
Personally I wouldn't use it. The biggest problem with ticketing for most
teams isn't speed - it's sorting through the noise to identify the bigger
picture (i.e. 5 tickets might all be for different parts of the same thing).

However, if it was a way to be notified of tickets in an existing solution
like Jira and be able to add comments - THAT would be hugely useful.
Essentially Growl for ticketing. =)

